# Wyndham Ocean Blvd. Myrtle Beach 8/17-8/24



## LivetoVacation (Jul 3, 2013)

This is my first post so please forgive me if I get this wrong.

We're looking for 2 units in tower 1,2 or 3, oceanfront:

2 b/r and a 3 b/r

Sat. 8/17/13 - Sat. 8/24/13

Please PM me if you have anything available.  Thank you!


----------

